

Explaining the latest batch of boring startups - the lazy entrepreneurs - niklas_a
http://agevik.se/post/13876513407/explaining-the-latest-batch-of-boring-startups-the

======
danko
Although the glibness of this piece is annoying, I think his core message is
on the mark. A lot of top technical talent is being directed at problems that
are really just manipulating user data in unimaginative ways.

Although I think there _is_ innovation happening in this field -- and that
this innovation is legitimately useful and valuable -- it doesn't change the
fact that there are knotty problems with great potential that the current SV
tech scene seems unwilling to deal with (despite being equipped to do so).

~~~
niklas_a
What do you mean by the "the glibness of this piece is annoying"? Thanks for
the comment by the way!

